# something wrong with my pregnant platy



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

For a couple of days my pregnant platy has been swimming around with a pink bump sticking out her anal. Anyone know what this is ? Should I push it inside her?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

not sure of what it is, but its best to leave it alone.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with Susan. If you try and grab her you might stress her out and make things worse.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I really do not know what that thing is. For all I know its blocking the passageway of the babies and preventing her from birthing them. That's why I'm worried. I don't want to lose her or the babies


----------

